# Cabin on 5 wooded acres, Republic, WA



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

We have a hunting cabin that we are selling. It is on 5 beautiful, useable acres, close to Curlew Lake. Whitetail and Mule deer, wild turkey, grouse, and bear hunting. Out house and wood heat- propane fridge, insulated and wired for generator. $35000.
pm for phone
sleeps 12, 3 story.


----------



## prairiedog (Jan 18, 2007)

Republic is a real nice area we had some land on buckhorn mountain once.


----------



## Dreamfarm (Dec 10, 2011)

isnt that on the reservation?


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

no, we are 13 miles above the reservation- 30 miles south of Grand Forks, BC. Check out this link- 
http://www.lakehouse.com/search.php?cid=2101&s_res=AND
this property is between Barrett Creek and Trout Creek- very close to the lake- great trout, bass and Tiger Muskie fishing.


----------

